# what bluetooth adapter to use for all uses... latest?



## Miguel2013 (Aug 29, 2021)

Hi I have an old adapter that doesn't work well on windows 7, I want to use the best adapter of bluetooth so which version should I get 5.0 5.1 or 5.2? it's so I connect a ps4 wireless controller to play Grid.
If I need windows 10 I could swap the OS at boot but I got my games on windows 7.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 29, 2021)

Best? I doubt there's such a thing when it comes to Bluetooth.
The only thing really to be concerned with and it doesn't really seem to apply to Windows, is audio codec support.
Pick up whatever you can get locally, as you're not going to know what chipset is in 90% of the dongles, as the manufacturers usually don't specify it.
If you need long range, look for a dongle that supports up to 100m. I doubt you'll find anything with longer range. Normal range is 10m.
The minor versions most likely don't apply either, but you might as well go with 5.2.
The PS4 controllers are only 2.1, but will obviously work with 5.x. The PS5 supports 5.1.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 29, 2021)

IMO, if buying new, you should always go with the latest version when possible. This [hopefully] ensures the best "future proofing". 

"_In theory_", BT5.2 is backwards compatible to BT4 devices. But there are some newer features/enhancements that don't work with BT4.2 devices. 

To me, the most important thing TLS said is, 


TheLostSwede said:


> look for a dongle that supports up to 100m



I agree totally. This also typically means (to me) to ensure the BT adapter is an external device (like a USB dongle) - that is, something that sticks out and away from the case, and not a device that installs totally inside a metal (which provides excellent RF shielding - not good in this scenario) PC case. External RF devices (BT, wifi adapters, RF mice, etc.) ensure the antenna(s) used in that device are on the outside of the PC's metal case. 

Internal devices are great for BT devices that will be used in very close proximity to the computer - such as keyboards and mice. But as soon as distance is needed, the external antenna of the dongle is desired. 

Speaking of "in theory", I note the specs for BT5.x claim the range is 400 meters! Yeah right. Keep reading and it claims (I'm paraphrasing) the _effective_ range is 200 meters. Yeah right, again. Then it claims the range is "40 meters indoors". That's more like it, if this is in a very long hallway, and there are no barriers (walls) between the two BT devices. 

And while they use different bands and technologies, BT still operates in the very popular, widely used 2.4GHz RF band. This means it is possible other devices could cause interference, which may also affect usable range. 

So if you follow the TLS's advice and get an adapter to that supports a range of 100m (328 feet), it should "in theory" easily support the more likely distances (and crowded 2.4GHz RF environments) normally used in homes - which is probably less than 50 feet. 

Of course, "in theory" and "real world" don't always jive. So make sure wherever you buy from has a return policy.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 29, 2021)

Go with a well known reputable company such as tp-link/trendnet/netgear/jvc/pioneer/samsung/sony/logitech/microsoft/creativelabs/turtlebeach/club3d...

Many more out there. Not the cheapest transmitter either


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 29, 2021)

Having had a quick look, it seems like Windows 10 supports basic AptX audio, so in case you have some headphones or speaker(s) that supports AptX, you might want to get a dongle with a Qualcomm, previously CSR, chip inside. However, CSR chips won't support recent Bluetooth standards past 4.x.

One other options is to get one of the many generic Wi-Fi cards that come with Bluetooth, as most of them have an Intel card onboard that supports Bluetooth 5.x. Just make sure you check what you get before buying and this would obviously be a more expensive route, as you're also paying for a Wi-Fi card. On the plus side, these cards have pretty decent antennas compared to the built in ones in most dongles.


----------



## bonehead123 (Aug 29, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> this would obviously be a more expensive route



This is true but not to a great extent.  I have several pcie WiFi/BT 4/5xx cards that are intel-based and only cost me about $30 each (the most recent being an Asus model)....whereas dongles can be found from $8-20 if you look at the bottom-barrel garbaggio.... but I would not recommend that route.

Prior to getting the cards, I tried & returned multiple dongles (15 or 20 different brands/prices) simply because they either did not work at all, would not maintain a consistent connection, and/or had very poor range, so thats what led me to buy the cards..

And NO, I have neva, eva found either a dongle nor a card that would get anywhere near 400ft range-wise.... 80-100ft yes, but not much beyond that


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 29, 2021)

Miguel2013 said:


> Hi I have an old adapter that doesn't work well on windows 7, I want to use the best adapter of bluetooth so which version should I get 5.0 5.1 or 5.2? it's so I connect a ps4 wireless controller to play Grid.
> If I need windows 10 I could swap the OS at boot but I got my games on windows 7.



Personally when I use my PS4 controller on my computer I use the official Sony Playstation 4 Dualshock USB wireless adapter so I don't need any third party programs like DS4 and so on.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Aug 31, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Go with a well known reputable company such as tp-link/trendnet/netgear/jvc/pioneer/samsung/sony/logitech/microsoft/creativelabs/turtlebeach/club3d...
> 
> Many more out there. Not the cheapest transmitter either


what if the adapter is not in that list of brands, how do I tell the brand is reputable by looking at their website layout or customer service number is posted?


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 31, 2021)

I still use the older Asus USB-BT400 myself.





						USB-BT500 - Review｜Adapters｜ASUS Global
					

asus offcial site




					www.asus.com
				




Should cost no more than $15


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 31, 2021)

Miguel2013 said:


> what if the adapter is not in that list of brands, how do I tell the brand is reputable by looking at their website layout or customer service number is posted?


If it's only for the controller, I would follow the advice above and get the official Sony dongle, it'll cause fewer potential problems.

As for reputable brands, I wouldn't worry too much about it, as these things either work or don't work, since all of them are going to be based on reference code and software from the chip makers.



P4-630 said:


> I still use the older Asus USB-BT400 myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The BT500 is Realtek based with a metal PIFA antenna.
Doesn't really make sense paying twice or three times the price for that compared to something else, just for the Asus brand name.








						FCC ID MSQ-USBBTJB00 Bluetooth 5.0 USB Adapter by ASUSTeK Computer Inc
					

FCC ID application submitted by ASUSTeK Computer Inc for Bluetooth 5.0 USB Adapter for FCC ID MSQ-USBBTJB00. Approved Frequencies, User Manuals, Photos, and Wireless Reports.




					fccid.io
				




At least the one you have, has a Broadcom chip in it, although it relies on an integrated PCB antenna.








						FCC ID MSQ-USBBT400 Bluetooth 4.0 USB Dongle by ASUSTeK Computer Inc
					

FCC ID application submitted by ASUSTeK Computer Inc for Bluetooth 4.0 USB Dongle for FCC ID MSQ-USBBT400. Approved Frequencies, User Manuals, Photos, and Wireless Reports.




					fccid.io
				




If the manufacturers were more honest about what hardware they put inside their products, it would be easier to chose well supported hardware, rather than having to guess what will get driver updates and what is less likely to see updates.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Sep 2, 2021)

are you friking kiding me? all the sony bluetooth average 100$!! I make like 300$ a month and lately I been getting mental court fees every 2-3 days... damn I was expecting something like 25$ I guess I'll get a friend that has a ps4 I can borrow ja!


----------



## Miguel2013 (Sep 14, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Personally when I use my PS4 controller on my computer I use the official Sony Playstation 4 Dualshock USB wireless adapter so I don't need any third party programs like DS4 and so on.


how much did you pay for it?  those cost a lot on ebay


----------



## delshay (Sep 14, 2021)

If your using windows 7 then the best PCIe adaptor is Intel 8265 "Bluetooth 4.2". There's nothing better & is the last to support Windows 7 via the PCIe slot.

EDIT: Latest version of bluetooth is 5.2, but you will need windows 10. (Intel AX210) PCIe.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 14, 2021)

Miguel2013 said:


> how much did you pay for it?  those cost a lot on ebay



Uh I purchased it sometime ago, but I believe maybe about 30USD something. I purchased it in Denmark.


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 14, 2021)

Posted, mainly, to sub to the thread, as I'm interested in the topic.  All of my controllers are wired, and the idea of wireless controllers for my PC sounds like a better solution.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Sep 27, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Uh I purchased it sometime ago, but I believe maybe about 30USD something. I purchased it in Denmark.


30USD? da fuck I see them for 80-120$ on ebay, did market raise the price?


----------



## ArdWar (Sep 27, 2021)

Miguel2013 said:


> 30USD? da fuck I see them for 80-120$ on ebay, did market raise the price?


What are you buying? lol. Most BT5.2 dongle are around $20, any more than that you're probably paying the brand tax or actually buying something else.

$120? Did you somehow pick one attached to WiFi card?


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 27, 2021)

ArdWar said:


> What are you buying? lol. Most BT5.2 dongle are around $20, any more than that you're probably paying the brand tax or actually buying something else.
> 
> $120? Did you somehow pick one attached to WiFi card?



Issue with generic once is you need to use a program like xpadder or something to get all the buttons mapped I don't using the official USB adapter.



Miguel2013 said:


> 30USD? da fuck I see them for 80-120$ on ebay, did market raise the price?



It looks like to be discontinued.

I got mine from Elgiganten in Denmark: https://www.elgiganten.dk/product/g...ps4-dualshock-4-tradlos-usb-adapter/PS4WLADPT


----------

